# leave comments people



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

we'll i am new at this, but i just wanted to know from you guys which would be better if i go to med school here, i probably know some of the benefits of going here but not all and what are the benefits of going to Pakistan?...sorry if someone already ask'd this question:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, this question has been answered. Please search the forums and you'll find the answers you're looking for.

Also, no one knows what you mean by "go to med school here... or going to pakistan."


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

oh sorry i meant going in the U.S or pakistan


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

so then can you tel me where i can find it ?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to Med Studentz, Yas.

For starters, read up this post and this post.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Normally you can use the Search function at the top of the page. It works really well in my experience.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

yo thanks guys...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

If your too lazy to search, Ill put my 2 rupees in the bucket.

*Benefits of Usa:*
1. Your much better prepared for the USMLE
2. Easier to get a residency upon graduation
3. Less difficulty adjusting as you would have to on return from Pakistan.
4. Taken more seriously as a student/doctor initially upon graduation
5. Loans available easier
6. Better quality of education, facilities, etc.

*Benefits of Pakistan*
Admission much easier
Cost of tuition much cheaper
Cost of living much cheaper
Wide variety of books which are also much cheaper
Exposure to different environment 
Tons of patients with diseases you would never see in usa
Hands on experience with patients
No problem regarding insurance, causing death, accidents etc


----------



## abdullah (Nov 28, 2006)

^
^
^
^
you forgot the environment kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok ya.. Environment.. 

USA: You can talk to girls w/out them thinking you want to marry them.

Pakistan: If you talk to a girl she thinks you have a mad crush on her and bollywood music starts playing in the background and a few white desis show out of nowhere surrounded by about 50 darker black indians throwing their arms wildy in the air and are lip singing to some weird song.

Oh ya, usa is cleaner. pakistan is dirty


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

^^LOL!! hahaha that was hilarious

its good to see the world...i mean you may visit pakistan, but i think it's completely different once you live there for a good 4-5 years :\


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Guy: Hi, I was wondering if I could borrow your notes?
Girl: Tujhay daika tow yeh jana sanam! pyar hota hay dewana sanam
Guy: HUH? I just wanted to borrow your notes


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Guys just use "borrowing notes" as an excuse for talking to girls here and its blatantly obvious to them in this regard as well. Ive seen girls do it to guys though as well.


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

Borrowing notes never seemed so complicated


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

is gulf medical college a good bet? 
6 year medical program. tuition approximately $20,000. Education is good but clinicals arent... Hot... dry...etc.. dont have to take MCAT.....


any opinion will be helpful.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

maik7upurz said:


> Ok ya.. Environment..
> 
> USA: You can talk to girls w/out them thinking you want to marry them.
> 
> ...


Hahahah that was good. American girls do that here to..haven't seen boy crazies till you've seen them. But yeah PK has it's crazies too.


----------

